# I've got a sickness, I think...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

For some reason (unbeknown-st to me) I keep buying bags to carry Ava around in! Yes, I do take her out with me a lot but.......

I mean who really needs that many bags???????? :blink:


Why can't I stop????? 


HELP!!!!!!! I think I'm going over the edge!!!! :w00t:


When the UPS guy comes here in a few days I'm gonna have to come up with another story to tell Stan, it's getting harder :smilie_tischkante:

I mean I really didn't mean to buy it.....I was looking on ebay and noticed a cute little tiny bag with screens on all four sides. It was up for bid (I've never bid on anything before) ...but I bid $19.99 as the last bid was $19. I figured I'd never win so I forgot about it. The next day I received an email exclaiming that I had won! :blush:. Well I did really like it.....

:huh: ut oh.....:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

For that price, don't worry about it.........you can blow that at your local eatery for a hamburger in a flash. Just look at it this way, Ava deserves it!! ...............and it will make Pat happy!!!:chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You are too funny!

Hey, it's your money, and you can choose to spend it on whatever you want, and if that makes you happy, then go for it. 

Most of our money goes toward food. It's our "health insurance," LOL.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:smstarz:  Pat WOW I thought even yesterday of starting a thread to ask a dangerous question "IS there anyone else who might have a slight "hoarding" problem with a few things or maybe just one?" Confession time.. I was thinking of taking picture of my "problem" but can't upload them because of my computer problem and can't email the pictures either. Going to TJ Maxx, Kohls etc. and buying fancy soaps, hand lotions, perfume and room sprays, Yankee Candles all on clearance.. It is the weirdest!! :w00t: I have enough Yankee candles to put in my will.. and enough of the others to go to many gift exchanges until I leave this earth!! Maybe we should let go and contribute to the Rescue Raffle for the Specialty this year? :smstarz:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol well I can relate  one of my yorkie friends we laugh as we say we are bag collectors and will have a cabinet for all our carriers lol yet rarely use them


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can relate to the shopping bug but then I think I've got no where to store alot of stuff and that controls my shopping, sort of! Unless I thin out things and realize hmm I do have space afterall. 
Now you need a really big bag to store all your bags!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The last doggy bag I bought on Ebay turned out to be a lot larger that I thought. Well, another wasted purchase, I thought. Low and behold I find this bag works great as a gym bag for the water aerobics class I take. The air vents work great for keeping the wet items from smelling moldy (I don't always get around to emptying my bag right away). so, you didn't buy another doggy bag, you bought an all purpose tote. You just never know when a vented bag will come in handy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, now I see they've started another bidding with the price that I paid....
hummmm......this is my first bidding purchase. Did I get taken??? The bid was lower when I saw it. Guess they keep doing it over and over and get a higher price each time. (?) Anyway here's the bag, if you're interested. It's only 13" long so it should be great for Ava:

Pet Carrier Dog Cat Airline Bag Tote Purse Handbag 3P - eBay (item 130422818666 end time Aug-22-10 16:51:42 PDT)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Oh, now I see they've started another bidding with the price that I paid....
> hummmm......this is my first bidding purchase. Did I get taken??? The bid was lower when I saw it. Guess they keep doing it over and over and get a higher price each time. (?) Anyway here's the bag, if you're interested. It's only 13" long so it should be great for Ava:
> 
> Pet Carrier Dog Cat Airline Bag Tote Purse Handbag 3P - eBay (item 130422818666 end time Aug-22-10 16:51:42 PDT)



Pat, that is really really cute! I can see why you like it! 

I have to admit, even though I don't think I had the bag hoarding disease, you made me think. I took inventory. I have:

A divided Sturdibag
2 sherpa Backpack Carriers
1 Kwigi Bo Purse Carrier
1 Sherpa Purse Carrier
1 Fundle Carrier

I usually use the stroller....

So um, maybe I do have the sickness.....:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, a lady can never have too many bags! Let's see it, it sounds so cute!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH, just saw this post....very cute!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

(Pat) I like to buy multiples too! A girl can never have too many bags:thumbsup:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hear ya with the bag thing for me its the beds.
You'd think I had several dogs in the house but I only have one.
Vanilla has 4 beds in our family room. One in each corner. She switches around throughout the day....I guess for variety.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Pat, that is really really cute! I can see why you like it!
> 
> I have to admit, even though I don't think I had the bag hoarding disease, you made me think. I took inventory. I have:
> 
> ...


oh, thank goodness...now I feel better - you have as many as I do!!:aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The A Team said:


> oh, thank goodness...now I feel better - you have as many as I do!!:aktion033:


LOL, and we love the stroller the best! :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, I quit with the bags once Aolani turned 1. He was old enough to walk the streets himself and he was getting too heavy and big to carry around. He's 6 pounds, but that's too big for a tiny person like myself  I must admit, that I can't help but bring him new squeeky toys every now and then and if a shirt happens to be on sale then hey, at least it was on sale LOL.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

As long as no body calls you the bag lady, you're good! Now how many dog beds do you have? Hmmm

PS - A woman can never have too many bags, doggie or otherwise!

Oh, I digress, bags under the eyes would not be good. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lindy said:


> As long as no body calls you the bag lady, you're good! Now how many dog beds do you have? Hmmm
> 
> PS - A woman can never have too many bags, doggie or otherwise!
> 
> Oh, I digress, bags under the eyes would not be good. LOL



Oh Linda, ....dog beds....don't even go there....multiple beds are in every room! :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat yes your sick:HistericalSmiley: and I love ya:hugging:my friend. I think I have your sickness:HistericalSmiley: I also put a bid on ebay very low and ended up with it:w00t: I had forgotten about it:HistericalSmiley:I didn't even want it:HistericalSmiley:
If Stan hasn't caught on by now he never will:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Bags and Beds! I have the same sickness...that and i have been fighting puppy fever for months...i think i might have the trick to heal the puppy fever...

but i really am not seeking anything to cure my bags and beds fever...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie has 4 bags, 3 baskets, and a stroller. I think I have your sickness, too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had that sickness. Wanna buy some of mine?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Somebody stop me!! she says.....
You're going to be the Imelda Marcos of puppy purses...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol! It's hard to resist buying cute things when you have a crew as cute as Ava, Abbey, Archie and Tink!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I confess. It's my fault that Pat has one of her bags as I sold her one of mine. Uh-oh. That still leaves me with my black & white herringbone bag, the red "puppy pouch", and my new Sherpa bag for two fluffs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL Pat you have "dog handbag" fever! Hey, a girl can never have enough bags, even if it's for a fluff!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> Okay, I confess. It's my fault that Pat has one of her bags as I sold her one of mine. Uh-oh. That still leaves me with my black & white herringbone bag, the red "puppy pouch", and my new Sherpa bag for two fluffs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


April, I LOVE that one.......but I'm saving that one for special occassions!!! I need to post a picture of it and show everyone how nice it is. :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

At our house it's not purses,they do have one fluffy pet bed each,but the real obsession is "wubbies",those stuffed squeekies.... There are so many they could be carpet on the floor,I bet they have 100! With 5 dogs,you know if you get one wubby,you have to get one each,so that's abour 20 per dog....
I'm the Imelda Marcos of "wubbies"...


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

hahahaha yep...sounds like a sickness!! I can't wait til I get a smaller dog (waaaaaaaaay down the line... lol) I have two really cute bags in my closet just waiting for someone to be carried in them! (got them for $5 on clearence at walmart a couple years ago!!) :rockon: 

Vi's a bit too big I think, plus she's just a freakin SPAZZ :smpullhair: and I don't think it'd be safe to put her in.
*jealousy* :wub:
lol


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- remember that at 1 time I had about 75 "to go" bags for Lacie (one to match everyone of my outfits and then some). LOL I'm down to about 60 in my closet now and seldome use any of them. I have one that I dearly love and use if I need to take Lacie in a "to go" bag.

I didn't consider it a "sickness". I just considered myself to be *EXTREMELY FASHION FORWARD!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::thumbsup:*

So show us a picture of the one that's your favorite and of the new one you just got.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- remember that at 1 time I had about 75 "to go" bags for Lacie (one to match everyone of my outfits and then some). LOL I'm down to about 60 in my closet now and seldome use any of them. I have one that I dearly love and use if I need to take Lacie in a "to go" bag.
> 
> I didn't consider it a "sickness". I just considered myself to be *EXTREMELY FASHION FORWARD!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::thumbsup:*
> 
> So show us a picture of the one that's your favorite and of the new one you just got.


Lynn, I do enjoy having these bags. I will take a picture of them over the weekend. Love the new one I got yesterday from ebay!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG I have one bag for carrying Tyler. :eek2_gelb2::blush::brownbag::hiding::behindsofa:
Please don't tell him he's been deprived all his short little life. :embarrassed:
I'm so glad that others can keep the doggie bag industry thriving while we haven't done our part. :HistericalSmiley: I do love seeing them though and wish I had more.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Pat, you are not sick! Miss Ava deserves it, and plus you are boosting the American economy..one handbag at a time!!!


----------

